# Recalling Presets in Feedback Destoyer



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi,
Im on the fence about purchasing a FBQ1000 to EQ my sub. I'd like to have IR or RF control of recalling presets so I can program my remote/contoller to set the appropriate curve for movies or music. Is there a way to do this besides interacting with the front panel?

Thanks,


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Mark,

Sorry, but the FBQ doesn’t have remote control capabilities. That kind of stuff isn’t terribly useful for an equalizer designed and intended for pro-audio applications.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

